

Why does my BlackBerry have a flashing light? - Kevinjmireles
http://kevinjmireles.wordpress.com/2011/12/30/eliminate-the-flashing-light/

======
saroshali
I'm not a fan of RIM's BlackBerry, but I don't have an issue with the lights.

According to BlackBerry's user guide:

[http://docs.blackberry.com/en/smartphone_users/deliverables/...](http://docs.blackberry.com/en/smartphone_users/deliverables/18577/Flashing_LED_light_60_1068404_11.jsp)

